
Ghost is shit. Node.js is shit - velmu
https://4kk.me/welcome-to-ghost/
======
wirddin
And of all the time you'll be spending on driving over the usb and other
methods you have mentioned, the ghost will stay online, with people working on
it, using it.

I haven't used much of Ghost. But this is sad that people say that a _some
tech_ is Sh*t, just because it didn't work out for them.

------
fiiv
Wow, very rich from a self styled PHP evangelist.

